# Comcast copyright infringment letter?



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

I got one in my email for a porno I downloaded off of piratebay? I have stopped using piratebay and toreents all togeather now

Will anything bad happen? I have heard of some ppl getting sued!

This is my first offense ever


----------



## CompassNorth (Mar 6, 2014)

Know some people in real life who got the letters.
Nothing has happened to them, I think if you keep doing it they cap your speed for awhile.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 6, 2014)

The infamous 5 or 6 strikes copyright alert system.

Basically ISP will warn you up to 5 or 6 times of copyright infringement. After that ISP either disconnect you from the service or throttle your Internet speed. Appeal process costs you money.

Strange that they would police over a porno.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

They scared me straight no  mor epiracy for me not worth it a frien dof mines says he got sued and had to pay setteled out of court


----------



## jonthedit (Mar 6, 2014)

It is complete BS. I got 3 of those letters for my try it then buy it policy (2008)
Just lay off the torrents.
+ use VPN


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

whats vpn?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> whats vpn?


 

Virtual private network, it hides your IP address, obfuscates it with another one, makes it harder to trace.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

is it a program ?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 6, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> is it a program ?


No, it is a paid subscription.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

link ?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 6, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> link ?


Your over thinking it, worst comes worst they cut you off, and you get a different isp.... use peerblock and you will be fine, it is a program. (and its free)

http://www.peerblock.com/


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> Your over thinking it, worst comes worst they cut you off, and you get a different isp.... use peerblock and you will be fine, it is a program. (and its free)
> 
> http://www.peerblock.com/


Peerblock alone ain't enough. Most ISP these days do deep packet layer inspection to sniff out P2P activity. Peerblock won't be able to stop that.


----------



## Zaide (Mar 6, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> link ?


 
I used to use iPredator (google it). Always worked fine for me.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 6, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Peerblock alone ain't enough. Most ISP these days do deep packet layer inspection to sniff out P2P activity. Peerblock won't be able to stop that.


Most ISP dont bother either tho  I am just trying to say he shouldn't be so paranoid.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 6, 2014)

To be fair, VPN can be defeated by law enforcement.

While most VPN doesn't keep log, a court order can force VPN provider to log its connection. Long enough for one to be traced.


----------



## Zaide (Mar 6, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> To be fair, VPN can be defeated by law enforcement.
> 
> While most VPN doesn't keep log, a court order can force VPN provider to log its connection. Long enough for one to be traced.


 
Court order requires a crime to have been committed. In most countries piracy is only a civil offense and not a criminal offense, so it's not grounds for a court order. If you are doing other more illegal things through it then you might have to worry though.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaide said:


> Court order requires a crime to have been committed. In most countries piracy is only a civil offense and not a criminal offense, so it's not grounds for a court order. If you are doing other more illegal things through it then you might have to worry though.


 
Yea, stop uploading animal porn guys.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> Yea, stop uploading animal porn guys.


 
Your not the boss of me!


----------



## Dust2dust (Mar 6, 2014)

Why not just use a Usenet provider?  I haven't used torrents in years. With SSL encryption, the only one who knows what you're downloading is your usenet provider, and I'm not sure they care, as long as you pay them for the subscription.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

how do i get into usenet?


----------



## Dust2dust (Mar 6, 2014)

Google is your friend.  But basically, you choose a usenet provider, you get a program to download (a usenet client) that can support nzb files, and you search for your content on sites like binsearch or nzbclub.  Google itl, it's not hard to figure it out.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 6, 2014)

what the best usenet provider?

what is the best usenet  program

and best usenet search engine I use google has failed me


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 6, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> Yea, stop uploading animal porn guys.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> how do i get into usenet?


 

It's usually invite-only, but there might be some you can sign up to, I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## dilav (Mar 6, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/any-absolute-beginners-guide-to-newsgroups.320553/


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> _*Mary had a Little Lamb*_


To catch a predator...


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 6, 2014)

I got 3 of those letters at one time from my ISP, about 5 years ago when I used torrents. Now I only download from file storage sites like mediafire, putlocker, etc..., haven't heard anything more from my ISP.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 7, 2014)

dilav said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/any-absolute-beginners-guide-to-newsgroups.320553/


I didn't remember I wrote this guide THIS long and detailed 
I thought I never completed it.
Well, it's missing how to use a newsgroup software, but it's not the hardest part. grabit is easy and free. I'm personally using newsleecher which has a lot of options and automatic downloads.

Starting with Grabit is a good idea to understand what it is and how it works.


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 7, 2014)

what usenet provider do you use


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel bad for laughing of you got a letter for downloading smexy pronz off of the one site. Just don't use torrents and use a vpn.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 7, 2014)

I download with sabnzbd, subscribed to astraweb


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 7, 2014)

If I use grabit what else do I need to do Im still confused I need links please google has failed me


----------



## AceWarhead (Mar 7, 2014)

Most of those letters hold no meaning or any sort of legal threat.
Some ISPs don't even bother to pass it on to the user.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 7, 2014)

i have a reliable provider i use, PM for a link, I can get a referral and free service if you sign up 

great retention and SSL. not to badly priced i believe either. since ive been with them like 7 years i get a really low price

oh and use alt.binz for downloading. THE BEST app i've ever used for the newsgroups. newsleecher was my fave until i found alt.binz


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 7, 2014)

AceWarhead said:


> Most of those letters hold no meaning or any sort of legal threat.
> Some ISPs don't even bother to pass it on to the user.


 
My friend said he had to settle out of court for downloading a porno had to pay 1 thosand dollars


----------



## Arras (Mar 7, 2014)

sabnzbd is a fantastic program for downloading, but it may be slightly trickier to set up because it's a web server of sorts.


----------



## AceWarhead (Mar 7, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> My friend said he had to settle out of court for downloading a porno had to pay 1 thosand dollars


 
That really sucks for your friend, but that seems really strange... going to court for some porno?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 7, 2014)

BMinkie said:


> My friend said he had to settle out of court for downloading a porno had to pay 1 thosand dollars


Sometimes ISP may decide to go after someone just to make an example out of it.

Look if you are afraid of what ISP might do then don't torrent, period. Want to watch porno? Pay the monthly subscription fee.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 7, 2014)

Use private trackers not pirate bay etc


----------



## Cyan (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry, names may not be the correct one, I'm writing it from memory, I may have forgotten the menu names.

To use grabit, you need to setup a server (given by your newsgroup provider).
Once you added the servers, you have two choices :

1) Manually checking existing groups.
- Go to the "group tab", 
- download a list of existing group. then select the one you want and subscribe to it. It will add it to your "article tab".
- Go to article tab, you will see your subscribed groups there. Select one and "retrieve the latest headers".
Headers are the subject of the messages posted on the newsgroup (remember, newsgroups are like emails : subject + body + attached data).
- Once you have the header for that group displayed, you can search and download the article you want. It can be text only, or binary.


2) Using NZB files to download a specific file.
- Go to any nzb referencing website.
- Search what you want to download, select it and generate a .nzb file.
- Load this nzb file in grabit (there's a button to open/import files).
nzb contains the information of the file you want to download (like a .torrent file does), grabit will download them.


You may have to limit the download threads, as providers usually limit the amount of simultaneous download.
5-10 are fine. don't use all 30 (they are enabled by default, uncheck them)


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 7, 2014)

elmoemo said:


> Use private trackers not pirate bay etc


whats a private tracker?


----------



## BMinkie (Mar 7, 2014)

http://lifehacker.com/5601586/how-to-get-started-with-usenet-in-three-simple-steps

I think im going to go with astraweb and use sabnzbd


----------



## master801 (Mar 7, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Sometimes ISP may decide to go after someone just to make an example out of it.
> 
> Look if you are afraid of what ISP might do then don't torrent, period. Want to watch porno? Pay the monthly subscription fee.


 
How would you know?


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a letter like this once, for a torrent of a tv show from verizon. I stopped using torrents. Never heard anything again


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 10, 2014)

I say we can do whutever we like to for what we PAY FOR Dagnabit Commie sons of Fudge......Pron 4 Ever


----------

